# CDT Vaccine and CD Antitoxin! Learned something new today!



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

I wanted to share something that I learned today.  Even having goaties for a while I just never knew this about the CDT Vaccines and CD Antitoxins use.   

And yes I feel a little silly for not knowing this for years and using these products.  

So now that you done giggeling!!  

Here's what I learned...when you use the CD Antitoxin for treatment of a sick animal the "C & D antitoxin negates any protection previously given by CD/T vaccine therefore, wait for at least five days and re-vaccinate and booster."

Thanks to Blacksheep and Roll. I understand the use and looked into it more.  I have used CD on kids and did not re-vaccinate..and luckily for me they were protected enough from the booster they were givin which was scheduled anyway.  Soo I lucked out thankfully! 

Im sharing cuz I hope it may help someone else who had the same assumption I had.  Cuz I had the wrong thought process for years about those shots and Im thankful it was discussed here! 

The CDT vaccine is so important for goats...and that I understand cuz the death from those diseases it prevents are horrible.  So its important to have adequate protection.  Learn something new everyday..and thankful!

But it all makes complete sense now!!!  Hope it helps someone else!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2011)

I learned it the hard way when a goat I bought got tetanus...the guy had given her tetanus antitoxin and didn't re-boost....she got tetanus a few days after I bought her...long story short, even though she'd been vaccinated, he'd given her the antitoxin which cancelled out the toxoid.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Mar 7, 2011)

Very interesting to know.  I just got goats so that is something that I will be filing away for future use.  One of those things that makes sense, just never thought about it....


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

Given that this thread is about the CD&T... I have a question I need answered.
How long after kidding, do I have to wait before giving CD&T to the kids & moms?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Given that this thread is about the CD&T... I have a question I need answered.
> How long after kidding, do I have to wait before giving CD&T to the kids & moms?


You wanna give the Doe her vaccine twice prior to delivery 3 weeks apart. The kids will get their vaccines 1 month after birth...then booster 3 weeks after.  

If Mom is unvaccinated at time of birth..give kid vaccine in 2 weeks.  Then booster 3 weeks after.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vaccinate the doe twice?  If ours are previously vaccinated we only do a booster ~30 days prior to kidding.  Am I missing one?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Emmetts Dairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you are doing it right...I did'nt write it very good.  I should'nt being giving advice on pain meds!!!    I Have a hairline fracture in my hip from a fall.  So Im not thinking clearly!!  Sorry.

I do the same cuz mine are vaccinated yearly so I give a booster 30 days prior to kidding.  I should of stated if doe not vaccinated at time of pregnancy give twice 3 weeks apart prior to kidding.

Thank you!  Maybe I better sit on the sidelines till my pain meds wear off!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2011)

Re CD&T...my vet offers a "Lamb Combo" that includes the CD&T plus Selenium plus Vitamins E, A and D...

He calls it Lamb Combo cause most people used to have sheep and not goats.  I like it and it means 1 less shot to give my kids.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay, I won't be able to vaccinate Cali or Momma... but Maude(never previously vaccinated) is due 4/21... do I still have time to get her both doses before she kids??


----------



## PattySh (Mar 7, 2011)

Becky, Sorry to hear about your hip, I hope you heal fast.  Thanks for posting this, I also learned today.


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Okay, I won't be able to vaccinate Cali or Momma... but Maude(never previously vaccinated) is due 4/21... do I still have time to get her both doses before she kids??


I only vaccinate 1 time 30 days pre-kidding...so you have time.

_I think if you read up a few post you'll see that an error was made and retracted about the 2x pre-kidding bit._


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cali is due any day now...that what she means...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Becky, Sorry to hear about your hip, I hope you heal fast.  Thanks for posting this, I also learned today.


Thanks Patty...appreciate it!  I hope I heal fast soon too!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just reread this...regarding Maude...you won't have time to get the 1st and the booster in since she was never vaccinated...

I would give her one now though definitely...someone else may have other advice...idk...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Emmetts Dairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, am not sure if I am understanding you correctly...
Give Maude one dose and give her the booster after she kids? or wait until after she kids because there is not time to give first and booster before she kids?


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would give 1 now and 1 after she kids.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay! Thanks for the advice everyone!!


----------



## Iluvnigees (Mar 9, 2011)

Is the CD antitoxin the same as the Tet antitoxin?  I saw the Tet antitoxin at TSC the other day and was going to get it after reading this thread. But decided it wasn't the same? The label didn't say anything about these other uses.


----------



## phoenixmama (Mar 9, 2011)

Iluvnigees said:
			
		

> Is the CD antitoxin the same as the Tet antitoxin?  I saw the Tet antitoxin at TSC the other day and was going to get it after reading this thread. But decided it wasn't the same? The label didn't say anything about these other uses.


No, these are not the same thing.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 9, 2011)

No, not the same.  You can get the combo vaccine - but the antitoxins are sold individually.  Not all farm supply stores carry it so you may have to order it online.


----------



## highs41 (May 9, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I wanted to share something that I learned today.  Even having goaties for a while I just never knew this about the CDT Vaccines and CD Antitoxins use.
> 
> And yes I feel a little silly for not knowing this for years and using these products.
> 
> ...


I am not sure I understand about the C&D antitoxin negating previously given CD/T vaccines? What is the difference?  I want to get this right because we have tetnus in our ground and have baby goats and a calf to die with it! Any you are right it is a horrible death.  We put ours down as soon as we knew what it was! Please help me understand.  I have the CD/T vaccine from local feed store and I followed the directions on bottle first shot with booster in about 21 -28 days, then once annually!


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2011)

highs41 said:
			
		

> Emmetts Dairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The toxoid is the vaccine and you have that right.

The antitoxin is used to treat the disease and once you give the antitoxin you will need to give the toxoid again as the toxoid's effects will be negated (or removed) by the use of the antitoxin.


----------



## highs41 (May 9, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> highs41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So will the Anti-toxin actuallt cure the tetanus? I was told a few years ago that there was nothing to cure it! If it will  cure the goat, that is a relief!  I still plan to do all I can to keep my animals and children safe from getting it!


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2011)

I've never had to use it...so I don't know for certain the answer.  To be quite honest I've never had to deal with tetnus in any species _**knocking on wood right now**_


----------



## Roll farms (May 9, 2011)

Curing (more accurately, treating) tetanus is difficult. 

In fact, my vet said it was 'nearly impossible'...but then she and I did save one.  I helped a 4-H kid save her doe w/ it, too...but the only way it's possible is if you catch it / act fast / treat quickly w/ the anti toxin and penicillin and steroids.  

Keep the goat's rumen going while it can't eat by drenching w/ a fiber slurry, and supportive therapy is critical, too.

I've read there's something like 95% fatality rate w/ tetanus.


----------



## highs41 (May 10, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Curing (more accurately, treating) tetanus is difficult.
> 
> In fact, my vet said it was 'nearly impossible'...but then she and I did save one.  I helped a 4-H kid save her doe w/ it, too...but the only way it's possible is if you catch it / act fast / treat quickly w/ the anti toxin and penicillin and steroids.
> 
> ...


Yea We found our baby goats the morning after they were born and they were already rigid with tetanus! It was horrible!  My dad had a calf with it and tried the Penicillin but it only prolonged it!  So my dad told us it was bus to go ahead and put the goats down, so we did not knowing about the Anti-toxin! Wish I knew then what I know now!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 10, 2011)

Hope this simplifies things.  

CD&T is a vacination and you are correct with giving the kids the shot then following up with the booster of the vaccination as you stated.  Thats a yes..you are understanding that correctly.

The antitoxin is a remedy...a shot to help not only tetnus but other ailments as well at times.  

But the issue I learned was that if you ever have to give the "antitoxin" for any reason you must revaccinate with the CD&T vacination and booster.  What happens is the Antitoxin will negate/remove/make ineffective the vaccination when given for whatever reason.  Not sure on the technical aspects.

Does that make sense????  It took me a bit too..so dont hesitate to ask again or ask specific things that are confusing...no worries!!


----------

